# iPod volé - possibilité de le retrouver?



## Combo (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Dimanche soir, on m'a brisé la vitre de ma voiture pour me dérober plusieurs objets dont mon iPod 4G 40GO qui se trouvait dans la boite à gant.

Ma question relève peut-être de la science fiction mais je me demandais s'il était possible de pister sa trace dans le cas où le (gros con de) voleur le syncrhoniserais sur un ordinateur connecté à internet.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

Non, vraisemblablement non.
Rien ne ressemble plus à un iPod4G qu'un autre iPod4G.

Même si on pourrait rapprocher ton pseudo de "Colombo", rien n'y fait.
Désolé, tu pourra au moins le signaler à ton assurance; c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Combo (19 Août 2008)

Je pensais au numéro de série pour le retrouver. J'ai un compte MobileMe avec lequel le carnet d'adresse de l'iPod est synchronisé. En cas de nouvelle synchro, je pourrais peut-être en être informé par un moyen astucieux...?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2008)

Appelle Apple et ask! 

Mais je ne pense vraiment pas.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Non, la seule démarche que tu peux entreprendre, c'est annoté sur le net ton numéro de série sur la longue liste des iPod volés.

Essaie de contacter ton assureur pour un hypothétique remboursement.
Mais, je n'y crois pas trop, ta franchise doit dépasser la valeur du iPod.


----------



## fandipod (19 Août 2008)

Je ne connais pas de solution pour retrouver un ipod volé!!!! Mais essaye quand même de téléphoner au service client d'Apple.


----------

